# Philodendron appreciation thread



## Sammie

Well, I thought it's about time we started a thread dedicated to this wonderful genus. 
I know there are some amazing plants hidden away in peoples collections, let's get them out in the open! What ever you have, I want to see pictures of it

I'll start off with _Philodendron pedatum_, it's common but still pretty darn cool.


Don't be shy boys and girls, show me what you've got!


----------



## herbivrus

I grow Philodendron 'Burle-Marx Fantasy' in a couple of my vivariums, and really like it for its smaller size and pretty, lace-like veining on its leaves. It grows well for me, but fairly slowly. I don't have a good photo of it in my vivs, but here's one from the Folius website (now go buy something from them):








[/url]BurleMarxFantasy by herbivore12, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sammie

Nice, I really like that one. 
If I recall correctly this is a true species, no?


----------



## Sammie

Another one to get this thread going, _Philodendron melanochrysum_.


If you're not familiar with this species I would encourage you to google some pictures of it, it gets really pretty when it matures.


----------



## Sammie

No one wants to play?
Well, I guess I'll just have to play with myself for now.

_Philodendron sp._ "Colombia/Peru"


----------



## lestat

I love philodendrons! I just need to take pictures of mine. Don't let the thread die yet. 

herpetobotanical.com


----------



## ShaunO

Just got this Philodendron brandtianum, so there is not much to it, but thought the vendor code for it was fitting for this thread. TP-PORN????


----------



## Sammie

You better be careful man, if Tom finds out you're posting filth he's gonna have you flogged for sure!

Brandtianum is cool, I got one this summer. It grows pretty slow for me, though it got lost in shipping and arrived in pretty bad shape so it might still be adjusting.


----------



## R1ch13

Great thread Sammie!

No photos as yet but in saying that my specimens don't compare to yours!

I have P. melanochrysum, brandtianum and 'Burle Marx Fantasy' right now.

My melanochrysum leaves are only around 2inch max, granted mine doesn't have a totem to climb which may make a difference. Are you using any ferts on these? And also what kind of lighting do you find they prefer? My 'Burle Marx Fantasy' has always enjoyed very brightly lit enclosures.

Love the little Peru/Colombian one aswell 

Regards,
Richie

EDIT: found some old photos.

Young 'Burle Marx Fantasy' leaf 


brandtianum


Regards,
Richie


----------



## Sammie

I sure would like to get my hands on a cutting of that Burle-Marx fantasy...I'll send you a message in a bit

Yeah I "feed" them with either compost tea or some store bought fertilizer every other week or so. I don't really keep track though and I might be less consistent than I think

The Philodendrons I have don't seem to fuzzy about light and does pretty well in what I would call it "medium light" as far as vivariums goes but I haven't used a light meter or anything so I can't be more specific than that I'm afraid.
The ones I've shown here are on my windowsill and gets morning sun.


----------



## Eric Walker

Verrucosum


----------



## Wim van den Berg

P verrrucosum is sure a nice one ! sadly they grow out big after a while.
i do have an unknown Philo from Surinam and in a bottle you see some small ones that will be Giants ......i hope i have room for them its from Ecuagenera Philodendron patriciae and should be found in Colombia


----------



## Sammie

Way to step up the game Wim! Awesome stuff, keep em comming

_Philodendron sp._ "holtonianum"


This one was bought as _P. holtonianum_, but I've read somewhere that the plant commonly sold as holtonianum is in fact another species yet to be described. 
I was hoping to use this in a vivarium, but now it doesn't seem all that realistic. So far the leaves are manageable size wise, but the petioles gets very long.

I've taken a cutting from my large plant hoping it will form smaller growth but I don't know...it seems like this has to be a house plant.


----------



## james67

Philo. 'mini red empress'

very very small plant with nice red/pink stems.

James


----------



## DendroKurt

Here's a pic of my favorite, not sure on the name but it's sweet!







I realize that the pic doesn't show case it very well but you can kind of get the idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james67

DendroKurt said:


> Here's a pic of my favorite, not sure on the name but it's sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that the pic doesn't show case it very well but you can kind of get the idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty sure thats not a philo. at all, but rather, schis. 'frosty kiss'. 

surprising that you would get some of this w/o an ID though, since its a pretty rare plant in cultivation.

James


----------



## DendroKurt

I did get an Id I just don't have it with me. I got it from Antone at tropiflora


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitethumb

Nice mini.... Schismatoglottis


----------



## FroggyKnight

whitethumb said:


> Nice mini.... Schismatoglottis


Just so ya know, this is a philodendron thread, not a Schismatoglottis thread

I think Philodendrons are extremely underrated in this hobby and I wish I had more species. Currently I just have scandens and brandtianum, both of which can look great in a viv if you use them right. I might post some pics of them if I can get my camera working...

John


----------



## whitethumb

Looks like a Philo though ;-)


----------



## Spaff

Philo. sp. Ecuador









Philo. Burle Marx Fantasy









Philo. sp. Panama









Philo. sp. Panama 2









Philo. wend-imbe









Philo. verrucosum









Philo. sp. CRARC









Philo. sp. Ecuador 2









Philo. squamiferum (juvenile leaves)









Philo. elegans


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


> Philo. sp. CRARC


Do you have more information on this one, Zach?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I find this one to be somewhat slow to get going and establish - especially once it has been trimmed - but, it seems to put out some nice steady growth once it gets going. I trimmed this one this past winter for a trade and it is just now starting to get going and sending out some nice-looking leaves.

_Philodendron_ sp. 'Costa Rica'







Here is another one that has just started to throw out some new growth for me:

_Philodendron_ (sec. _Pteromischium_) sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## MELLOWROO421

This is philo Burle Marx. It is another form of philo supposedly found on his property after he passed. Obviously not the "fantasy" form we all see so often.


----------



## Spaff

I just realized that it should actually be an Anthurium...

It's similar to and could possibly be A. gracile. It self seeds readily, and I have some seedlings coming along fairly well.


----------



## markpulawski

James is this the same one Crystal had? If so she gave me a cutting but I lost it when I broke down a viv, please root me a piece, very slow grower if I remember.



james67 said:


> Philo. 'mini red empress'
> 
> very very small plant with nice red/pink stems.
> 
> James


----------



## Frogtofall

Mark I have plenty. Come by and get one.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Sammie said:


> _Philodendron sp._ "holtonianum"
> 
> 
> This one was bought as _P. holtonianum_, but I've read somewhere that the plant commonly sold as holtonianum is in fact another species yet to be described.
> I was hoping to use this in a vivarium, but now it doesn't seem all that realistic. So far the leaves are manageable size wise, but the petioles gets very long.


It could be _P. tripartitum_ - I have seen several sources that list _holtonianum_ and _tripartitum_ as synonymous, regardless of whether they are actually the same or not. However, the _holtonianum_ that I've seen offered seems to have narrower leaves with a much longer central lobe (similar to _tripartitum_, but narrower). But, I don't know much about them as it is.

Yours looks like a very nice plant!


----------



## dendroalvaro

philodendron sp. this one was nearly dying and now is recovering but it is not a fast growing species for me, maybe it is because is in the shadow of the greenhouse dont know
 philodendron sp. Peru this is only a small plant this philodendron climbs really fast and their leaves can get to 15 cm more or less
 philodendron andreanum this is a big one.
I will try to make photos of my other philodendrons


----------



## Sammie

Nice plants dendroalvaro! Looking forward to see what else you've got.
If you are interested I'll trade you for a cutting of your P. sp. 'Peru' when it has grown some more. Hopefully I have something that will interest you


----------



## lestat

This is about as large as the leaves on this one have ever gotten for me. About 5 inches. 








Right now it's putting out really small leaves though. 









One of my newest philodendrons. 









One of my favorites. 









And this little one. It's grown since this picture was taken, and is more than one leaf now. lol











herpetobotanical.com


----------



## Sammie

Bunsincunsin said:


> It could be _P. tripartitum_ - I have seen several sources that list _holtonianum_ and _tripartitum_ as synonymous, regardless of whether they are actually the same or not. However, the _holtonianum_ that I've seen offered seems to have narrower leaves with a much longer central lobe (similar to _tripartitum_, but narrower). But, I don't know much about them as it is.
> 
> Yours looks like a very nice plant!


Yeah I like it a lot, too bad it gets so big though, it would look awesome in a tank. I think I'll just make a 6' totem for it and let it fill up a corner of my living room or something like that.

I don't know much about it either, and like you I'm getting conflicting info on whether they are synonymous or not.

Some info: philodendron holtonianum, Exotic Rainforest rare tropical plants


----------



## dendroalvaro

philodendron sp.

 this are philodendrn pedatum
 philodendron sp. panama


----------



## daggekko

ShaunO said:


> Just got this Philodendron brandtianum, so there is not much to it, but thought the vendor code for it was fitting for this thread. TP-PORN????
> View attachment 135929


I got this one too!! Will try to get around to photograph some of mine


----------



## jckee1

Does anybody know what section the little Philos with winged petioles from Panama and Costa Rica fall into?


----------



## Sammie

jckee1 said:


> Does anybody know what section the little Philos with winged petioles from Panama and Costa Rica fall into?


I found and old post where someone had sent pictures to Dr. Croat and he thought it was in the _Pteromischum_ section. 
Someone else thought it might be juvenile foliage of _P. sulcatum_, which is in that same section. 

Looking at pictures they do look very much alike, but I guess we won't know for sure until someone flowers it. 

Anyone with a greenhouse willing to "take one for the team"?


Edit: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/64617-mini-aroid-vine-id.html#post563405


----------



## dendroalvaro

You are saying that the sp panama maybe the mini aroid vine because if you meN that i can not see similarities in the Lol


----------



## Sammie

Yes, but it's a different Panamanian species than the one I got from you

https://www.google.se/search?q=Phil...otos%2F40611833%40N03%2F6392708691%2F;480;640


----------



## dendroalvaro

Yes that one is really similar. Do you have it Sammie?


----------



## Sammie

Well, I don't have it yet but I have a plant on it's way. 
It should get here tomorrow or Tuesday.
I'll send you a cutting when the other plants are ready


----------



## dendroalvaro

hahaha ok thanks i also have philodendron hastatum that is similar to the philodendron sp. ecuador from spaf. I think is the same one will try to take photos tomorrow


----------



## jckee1

Hi Sammie,
Thank you for the info. I have talked to some people who think they are in the Pteromischium group and others who wonder if they really are a Philo. Either way they are a nice addition to the Terrarium although it took me a while to get them going. I wonder how they would do in a greenhouse as they seem to like pretty humid conditions. Now they seem easy but I lost a few trying to figure out what they wanted.


----------



## Sammie

It's about time we get this thread going again!
This one is probably my favorite of the ones I got, very pretty, grows slow and seems to stay small in tanks.

_Philodendron sp._ from French Guiana


----------



## lestat

I really like that one, Sammie. I need to take new pictures so I can share. 

herpetobotanical.com


----------



## Sammie

*Philodendron mamei*


*Philodendron sp. 'Peru'*


----------



## topher

herbivrus said:


> [/url]BurleMarxFantasy by herbivore12, on Flickr[/IMG]


This guy is awesome.. do you happen to remember where you got it ?


----------



## Van Robinson

If you are ever up near Baltimore or NE of there I can get you a cutting.


----------



## topher

Van Robinson said:


> If you are ever up near Baltimore or NE of there I can get you a cutting.



Van I'm up there all the time! I'll let you know next time I'm there.. Should be in the next couple weeks .


----------



## Sammie

_Philodendron squamiferum_


----------



## emallard25

james67 said:


> Philo. 'mini red empress'
> 
> very very small plant with nice red/pink stems.
> 
> James


I love this philodendron, but sadly, I don't think it's doing very well in my viv. Any tips on the husbandry of this plant?...Light, watering needs, temps?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Philodendron_ (sect. _Pteromischium_) sp. 'Sira Mountains, Peru'




_Philodendron_ sp. 'Peru'


----------



## Spaff

Does the Sira Mountains species have flat petioles too, Shaun?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


> Does the Sira Mountains species have flat petioles too, Shaun?


Yes, it does, Zach.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Two more that I have been slowly growing out from small pieces that I received as extras some months ago.


_Philodendron_ (sect. _Pteromischium_) sp. 'Sira Mountains, Peru' (#2)




_Philodendron_ sp. 'Central Peru' - the leaves on this one were not much bigger than a dime when I received it!


----------



## dirtmonkey

Another 'Mini Red,' which has got to be the slowest plant I have. This one is several years old. It wasn't any faster in a well lit terrarium than it is on a desk at work in old soil mix under a dim fluorescent. Basically a pet rock.

[edit: I should mention that I got it as a very tiny piece, maybe 1cm. stem and 1 1/2 tiny leaves. Still very slow.


----------



## R1ch13

Here's a couple...

A supposed smaller form of P. verrucosum collected in Mindo, Ecuador.


Regular P. verrucosum - love this plant!





P. pedatum - I know its been shared before on here but I love this species!



Regards,
Richie


----------



## Sammie

Thanks a lot Shaun...here I was, super happy about finally getting my hands on a _P. squamiferum_ and now I couldn't care less. I just want that 'Sira Mountains' one!


----------



## Rickster

Philodendron burle-marxii and philodendron erubscens gold


Philodendron pedatum


----------



## Sammie

Does anyone know which species was used to create _Philodendron_ 'Wend Imbe' and _P._ 'Mini red'?


----------



## Ravage

There must be a lot of P. verrucosum types. This is the one I got, trying to get it to pop out another leaf. It will eventually go in a BIG vivarium.


----------



## JPP

Ravage said:


> There must be a lot of P. verrucosum types. This is the one I got, trying to get it to pop out another leaf. It will eventually go in a BIG vivarium.


That's an Alocasia, not a Philodendron.


----------



## Ravage

YES it is. Thanks for the ID. It was a freebie, so I still like it. If it has to be removed from this thread, so be it.
Thanks.


----------



## Sammie

_Philodendron sp._ 'Panama'

It doesn't look too good at the moment due to being left in a plastic tub without any ventilation for a while, I just thought I should add to the thread.
It's a nice small species though. Very slow growing.

I was thinking, maybe we should start a "Aroid appreciation" thread?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Philodendron_ sp. 'Central Peru' - the leaves on this one were not much bigger than a dime when I received it!


Here's what this one looks like now, after it has grown out a bit:


----------



## Ravage

I just got this philodendron hybrid at a greenhouse in Denver. After 3 weeks in quarantine to get it washed and happy, I moved it into the viv it is going to live in. This is a tree frog style viv that I made, it runs about 60 gallons or so. I needed some big flat leaves for the Cruziohyla calcarifer I am getting in June from Understory. I love this plant. Leaves are nice and horizontal and plenty big for frog napping. Perhaps one of you know what type of Philo (or hybrid) this might be.


----------



## VERN-O

Great thread Sammie!!! I now have a greater appreciation for Philodendron!!!! The BurleMarxFantasy really wowed me for sure....We need more threads like this


----------



## Ssv

Not a philodendron but I love this "candy" syngonium


----------

